# laying on your back when pregnant



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi there, 

I know there have been lots of questions asked about this subject but I cant find an answer to the particular query that I have, so Im sorry, Im gonna bring it up again!  

Im 22+3 today and as much as I try to get comfy on my left side, I am way more comfy on my right or my back.

I know that laying on your back from here on (ish), there is a risk that you may lay on the main blood vessel to the heart which can cause dizziness.

What I want to know is... if laying on your back does not cause you to feel dizzy, does this mean that its ok for you at that time?  and maybe next time it will make you dizzy, so you should shift your position, but the next time again, it might be ok again?

Or is it a dangerous habit that I must try harder to break?

Thank you


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Mandimoo

You are probably ok on your back for another few wks. But once you get to about 28wks it is not advised as when you are lying on your back you can be pressing on the big blood vessel to your heart as you know. 

Noi would not recommend lying on back even if you feel ok as it could still be affecting baby if not affecting you. But like I said you are probably still ok at the moment for a few weeks. 

I was ok till about 26 weeks 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

You are ok on right, just left is better xxxx


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

OK, I'll tell DH to move me if he catches me sleeping on my back from now, and will try not to be too grumpy when he does!.  Best to get out of the habit now I think.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------

